
Show HN: Dashboard for HN Who Is Hiring - arxpoetica
Link: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;who-is-hiring.arxpoetica.com&#x2F;listing&#x2F;20083795" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;who-is-hiring.arxpoetica.com&#x2F;listing&#x2F;20083795</a><p>Hello all,<p>I wanted a tool to query against and save job searches and hide irrelevant ones, so I built it. Thought I&#x27;d share. Built on the awesome SvelteJS (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;svelte.dev&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;svelte.dev&#x2F;</a>) framework and equally awesome Sapper (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sapper.svelte.dev&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sapper.svelte.dev&#x2F;</a>) deploy platform. The app pulls posts from user `whoishiring` (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;user?id=whoishiring" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;user?id=whoishiring</a>) on Hacker News, and provides useful tools for sorting and saving settings &#x2F; filters to localStorage.<p>Click on the “Home” link to see a list of former posts.<p>The project is open sourced: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;arxpoetica&#x2F;who-is-hiring-dashboard" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;arxpoetica&#x2F;who-is-hiring-dashboard</a>. Pull requests and recommended improvements welcome.<p>Side note, looking for fulltime work. If you want me to build something in SvelteJS, for example, I&#x27;m a contributor. Feel free to hit me up over here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;arxpoetica.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;arxpoetica.com&#x2F;</a>. (Don&#x27;t litter this HN post.)<p>## Caveats. Here be dragons, traveler, be ye warned.<p>* This is definitely a WIP, and has its share of problems.<p>* It uses pretty eager searching against what&#x27;s essentially text-based querying, so there&#x27;s a lot of problems on filter &#x2F; query, such as word boundary searching, etc. So, for example, if you&#x27;re a Go programmer, trying to query against that term with this setup, good luck. Likewise, “Java” will return all “JavaScript” entries, so that&#x27;s also really helpful. Sorry for that. I plan on improving it, however, for this to really be useful...<p>* For this to really be a robust query engine, the HN API job listings would actually need some improvements. It&#x27;d be nice to have actual tagged return posts, for example. I think this would require some sort of form submission instead of just plain text submission on the jobs feed, but that would be an undertaking from HN&#x27;s part.
======
russdpale
This is quite cool, thanks for making it! I would add a few more keywords,
perhaps by development style (agile, etc) and level (junior dev, senior dev,
tech lead, etc)

------
tehnuty
would be great to have option to sort by date, or at least if should be
default one

~~~
arxpoetica
Agree. Opened an issue: [https://github.com/arxpoetica/who-is-hiring-
dashboard/issues...](https://github.com/arxpoetica/who-is-hiring-
dashboard/issues/1)

